# كتاب Solved Problems in Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics)



## ahmed shawky (1 أبريل 2010)

Solved Problems in Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics (Schaums Solved Problems​ 

Author(s): Jack B. Evett, Cheng Liu​ 






​ 

حمل من هنا​ 
​ 
http://uploading.com/files/aa66b5aa/0070197830+problems.rar

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع​


----------



## korzaty (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

كتاب قيم يا هندسة 
ياريت طلاب الهندسة يعرفةا انه على الملتقي سيزداد رصيدك من الدعاء 
بارك الله لك و فيك و رزقكم خيري الدنيا و الأخرة 
و فيه سلسلة كتب تحت عنوان بروبليم سولفر problem solver رائعة لو أي زمبل بقدر يوفرها تكون له حسن العاقبة ان شاء الله


----------



## safa aldin (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

